# HO Winged Sprints



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Forgive me if this has been posted before but I ran across this site and couldn't believe my eyes. These things are awesome looking!! A bit pricey but way cool.

sprints


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, pretty fierce!

And did you see the magpro, which uses my traction magnet concept?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

If you like sprints go to
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/ and see what wee race. They aren't as nice looking but a blast to race. Sundance :tongue:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ed Bianchi did those. He's kind of a legend in the HO slot car world and is still doing some exceptional stuff including tracks and custom crafted cars like the WingMasters, Rattlers, and an upcoming next generation magnet car. A lot of us grew up reading Ed's fabulous slot car reviews in Car Model Magazine. He had the distinction of doing one of the first objective reviews of the Aurora Super II. If you want to see a winning template for how to do an objective product review take look at Ed's work for Car Model Magazine.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Sundance said:


> If you like sprints go to
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/ and see what wee race. They aren't as nice looking but a blast to race. Sundance :tongue:


Way cool!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

*Outstanding LINK!!*

Hey, that HO Sprintcar Yahoo group is killer!

I have a few of the Racing Champions sprintcars that are the basis for Ed Bianchi's works of art, but they just seem too heavy (particularly the wings) to use. 

I really like the vacuum-form bodies that Tom Heister sells on his site (raw). With some trimming and painting, they come out nice and are pretty durable. This car I hope to paste in below still looks pretty much like that, but has tumbled down the straights, been launched off a table onto linoleum and otherwise brutalized.


----------

